# Troy-Bilt Pressure Washer not starting



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Justin, just to confirm, because I saw your post the other day, and it left me scratching my head a bit, but it's a 2010, 2 years old, right? So if you take off the couple of months since you last ran it, and the 8-10 months before that when you tore it down, it must have been about a year old when it sized up? That just doesn't make sense to me. Did you talk to the dealer? If so, what did they say? Engines seize after setting too long, but I have never heard of one seizing at a year old. Okay, moving past that, what did you find when you tore it down? And, now, does the engine turn, or is it seized again? 

Without some of the other details, my suggestions would normally be as follow:
1. Check for spark. If no spark, the first thing that I would look at would be the shutoff swith; could be as simple as a loose wire. Also check the oil level at this time, as it could have an oil level monitor, which could shut off the ignition. Is the oil fill cap in good shape? Water in the oil could also affect the oil level monitor.
2. Inspect and clean the air filter.
3. Drain the fuel, and replace with fresh fuel.
4. Clean the carburetor, including removing and cleaning the bowl. While in the bowl, check that the float is operating properly. Sometimes, carburetor cleaing can be as simple as using a spray cleaner, with the carburetor intact; other times, it may require tearing it down.


----------



## Justins1171 (Oct 27, 2011)

I bought the pressure washer from Lowes. Oil level is good, spark plug is functioning well. Tore apart carb and everything looked good. The engine is presently not seized.


----------

